# Big Changes On The Way.



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Decided to try things different and put the Outback up for sale. Dropping back in size to either a smaller tt or back to the pop-up ranks. Having second thoughts already but it makes the most sense for us. Camping has gotten away from being in the great outdoors with all the luxury of the Ouback.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Decided to try things different and put the Outback up for sale. Dropping back in size to either a smaller tt or back to the pop-up ranks. Having second thoughts already but it makes the most sense for us. Camping has gotten away from being in the great outdoors with all the luxury of the Ouback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?







Say it isn't so!!!
OK, so you said it IS so...you gotta do what's right for you!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that but you have to do want best for you and your family
Best of luck to which ever route you take
Just remember Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker

Don


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

I guess I do have to agree - but:

With an average 28 foot TT costing around $18,000 loaded with LCD TV's, A/C's, multiple slides, huge awnings and add a average TV costing around $25,000 that gets 8 m.p.g. (hopefully). Add in TT storage fees, TT insurance and repairs - we may not be able to call it camping. It's more like traveling the way you want to do it.

It sure isn't cost effective (meaning cheap to do - see above) and it sure is really time consuming (connect/pack for 2 hours, drive 10 hours to "Camp" for 2 days then drive back 10 hours and unpack/unhook/clean 2 for hours)

I'm not sure what keeps us coming back for more each trip. It could be a life-style thing that some folks get caught up in - like us! I would like to say more but we're packing for the big 4th of July trip and I have to get to the bank to get some money to fill the Burb's gas tank and then get some sleep so I'm able to stay awake for the drive. We're all packed and the kids can't wait to go.

That's it - it's the KIDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been a registered Boy Scout for 36 years. I'm never going back to anything less than a TT.

Well I guess I could go tenting with my boys.

I feel ya brother I liked our Niagra but DW rules!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Travelers said:


> I guess I do have to agree - but:
> 
> With an average 28 foot TT costing around $18,000 loaded with LCD TV's, A/C's, multiple slides, huge awnings and add a average TV costing around $25,000 that gets 8 m.p.g. (hopefully). Add in TT storage fees, TT insurance and repairs - we may not be able to call it camping. It's more like traveling the way you want to do it.
> 
> ...


It is all about the kids. You got that right. They just ended up spending too much time indoors and in the words of Larry the cable guy "that just ain't right". It's not sold yet but that's the direction we're headed. The new evolution pop-ups have really caught my eye. Takes care of dw's middle of the night bathroom trips and will carry my soon to be Honda Shadow







on the front rack. Maintenance was starting to take more and more time. I guess that's my fault as the tt is better than new. Another major issue was the trips we take are so long and miles = fuel = $$$.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

And what does the wife say about losing her luxurious home for roughin it camping?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nascarcamper,

I'm sorry to hear you are leaving the Outback fold, but I have to respect you for following your own trail. Besides, a couple of trips in a pop-up again, and you may find yourself back at the Outback dealership!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hmmmmm..... even our pop up had a/c, potty, fridge, stove, beds, hot/cold water, furnace, dinette, the only thing was no shower. With tt we have all the same, perhaps larger, and hard sides so can go into any national park if we so desire. And, we don't have to crank open or closed in the rain. Still have to tow, park, etc. Ok so no big expensive rig is required and pop ups cost less. But if you are getting away from the "big outdoors" experience, they how come not back to tent and inflatable mattresses and lanterns? I don't get it. Pop up or tt, it's still luxury camping to some degree in either!







just my .02 worth of input. Enjoy whatever your changes you may make , the important thing is time with the kids in the way that makes you happy. 
Maybe you could tent part time and Outback part time????


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

If I remember correctly wasn't it you who didn't even want to dry camp at the races? How happy are you going to be in a pop-up? Insist on tv only on at night or in the rain and get out the bikes and ride with those kids. Take shorter trips. There are lots of places that you guys can go up towards VA Beach off the river (different from what you have in the OBX) or go south towards Emerald Isle. Going to the beach doesn't have to be the same as being at home. Just being away from the phone can be a treat in itself. We went up the road 7 miles and it felt like 70.
Really, though it is your decision and I'm sure you have given this much thought. I just don't want to see you do something that you might regret. Give it a little more thought and no matter what, don't leave the group.
Darlene


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

You know, I can relate a little bit. Let me say I LOVE the Outback, and we're on our second one. It's perfect, suits us well as we have family spread out over the country. Love to hook up the fiver and go. BUT.... There are some really neat spots very local here that I couldn't even dream of getting the fiver into. Kind of miss that.

I had a passing thought not long ago.... Wouldn't it be neat to pick up a pop-up again for those quick weekend trips 20 miles away in the mountains? Well, a swift kick in the toot from my DW brought me back to reality









Bottom line, you have to do what's right for your family and your lifestyle. I could never part with the fiver, but there are just some spots I will never get it into anymore.
So road trips it is!

And yes, I still consider it c a m p i n g









Tough decision ahead of you, but you will figure out what works best for your family.
Good luck!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Luck with your decision, I know it cannot be easy.

My DW and I "camped" with tents when we were kids and the memories of our family vacations are something I will never ever forget. When we 1st got married we camped , I mean really camped...middle of nowhere not in parks or campsites just where ever. The last trip was the French river by canoe. We thought anyone using parks cannot call it camping.

Now we have children and bought a TT - (From tent to Outback) and will never look back. We love it and the kids love it. To get that roughing it feeling we do alot of dry camping. We have come to realize, that it really does not matter where you camp or what you camp with....the important thing is that it is a family outing and everyone has a good time. The memories out weigh any of the costs.

I am just thinking about the rallies I have attended ... it was not about the Outbacks but the people.

Here are a few memories:

Young Hootbob never being dry
Helping Young Hootbob's sister with fishing
Glowsticks everywhere
kids all playing together
Kids craft center (the door hangers are still in use today)
Chili made on an open fire for Pot luck
Soaked camp site
Getting my picture taken wearing smilie face boxers
Dog on springs
Dog running loose in park infront of ranger
Burning of levelling blocks to keep everyone warm and toasty
Kissing Boo Boo Bear
Attending a early 1900 county fair
People you meet on the internet are real








etc

I love camping no matter how you call it or what you go with...For us it is about family, friends and fun.

Thor


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> And what does the wife say about losing her luxurious home for roughin it camping?
> [snapback]123840[/snapback]​


Funny you should mention that.







The Evolution has all the luxury except the hard sides. The bathroom isn't as nice and private but we upgraded for the middle of the night trips anyway. As far as the racetracks go that was to benefit DW. I'll admit it's nice having the whole hookup thing and that is an exception to our decision. Bottom line we came to was for one race a year there's a lot of sacrifice and expense especially when you consider her parents live 45 minutes from the track. The dealer I went to wouldn't trade down on the pop-up even though it was over 11k so he took it on consignment. They just sold an '03 for just under 15k that was pretty rough if it's the one I saw. After signing the consignment paperwork he asked me what extras went with it which was basically everything but the linens. Figured nobody wanted used sheets and towels. Then he told me they would remove all of the extras that weren't bolted down so it wouldn't get stolen. I expressed my concerns about his concern of a breakin and he told me they leave all their trailers unlocked.







Needless to say it's not there anymore and they wouldn't budge on their policy of leaving them unlocked. It's at a friends car lot and I'll probably put it on RV trader. Problem according to the dealer is the value is so high he can sell them a new one for less money. A Spirit of America with no slide.







I told him he was nuts to even compare the two. If this does go through I'll be going somewhere else for the Evolution. If anyones looking I'll take 14,500 for it if you go straight through me.(no commission) NADA is just under 16k according to the RV dealer.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Good luck with your decision Nascarcamper, hate to hear the news, but we wish you the best either way


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Evolution looks to be a nice trailer. You are still camping with your family and that is the important part.

I hope you do not become a stranger to the forum because good people are good friends. What impressed me the most is everyone gave you an opinion and you accepted it as just that. Good Luck on your sale









John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> If I remember correctly wasn't it you who didn't even want to dry camp at the races? How happy are you going to be in a pop-up? Insist on tv only on at night or in the rain and get out the bikes and ride with those kids. Take shorter trips. There are lots of places that you guys can go up towards VA Beach off the river (different from what you have in the OBX) or go south towards Emerald Isle. Going to the beach doesn't have to be the same as being at home. Just being away from the phone can be a treat in itself. We went up the road 7 miles and it felt like 70.
> Really, though it is your decision and I'm sure you have given this much thought. I just don't want to see you do something that you might regret. Give it a little more thought and no matter what, don't leave the group.
> Darlene
> [snapback]123876[/snapback]​


Look at a map. I'm as far east as you can get. Emerald Isle by land is about 4.5 hours. Going through Ocracoke is expensive ferry tolls and long waits at the Hatteras end. Been there done that for 25 years. Va Beach is the best choice distance wise at around 2.5 hours but leaving the beach for the beach.....It's a 9 hour ride to the mountains for us.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You should pursue the greater happiness and good of your family no matter what direction that takes you in. Best of luck and wishes in your future travels.

Jim


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Like all of the others, I wish you best in WHATEVER you choose. Having had only about 10 nites of a popup experience, I do not want to go back. My whole family agrees on that point. We took down one time in the rain, and I thought the kids would leave us and we would get a divorce before that trip was done, then we had to pop back up when we got home to dry it out. Due to scheduling, it was horrible and unavoidable.
I like the security of the hardside, we absolutly LOVE our Outback. 
Now, I agree with what you talk about with the kids spending so much time in there. We've taken to leaving electronic stuff, PS2 and such at home. He does take the Gameboy Advance for travel. We leave the TV in there and might watch a movie if it rains. 
We've gotten them used to "get ouside". That's something you'll have to do even if you get a popup. We let them choose games to bring. Stop by the library and let him get books to read. Frisbees, etc. It does take a conscientous effort to get them used to being "out" of the trailer sometimes, but in those efforts you find some new and common grounds with the kids.
MPG is bad. hard to get around that. we camp closer to home more than we used to and that's been fun. 
A popup might be just right for you...If you havent' done it, I would highly recommend borrowing someones for the weekend. It's doable, but it sure is nice to come home from the grocery, open the Outback door, stick the steaks in the fridge, hook up, pull out, back in, slide out and be done with it. But that's just us. We hated slithering on our bellies to get to the fridge in the popup when it was down.
Maybe a smaller 21 or 23 Outback might work for you.
Just some thoughts and hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, nascarcamper!
I understand your plight, being so far for you to find somewhere to accommodate the OB, due to it's size, etc. I have the 27RSDS, travel alone, and going to the rallies is a long drive for me, and set up/break down was really a chore, until I got the electric jack. I had the television in the TT, with my boys, the first few times out, but I left it at home on a 10 day trip, alone, and it was SO much better!! I wouldn't dream of not using a TT, because of security reasons, but I'm a woman. Plus, I like the a/c, etc.
However, with nature all around you, and the pop-up being more to your needs, I certainly think you're making a good decision.......both economically AND for your family. 
I tent camped with my first husband a few times, and went in a pop-up with extended family, too. HOWEVER, when it rained........







But, you're young and able to do more than me, so enjoy, and don't worry about what anybody thinks. It's you and your family!! 
Good luck on your decision. I'm sure it will work out fine, but don't be a stranger!Darlene action


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats why i carry a tent in the storage compartment.







Five minutes of that and i'm back in the trailer..Thank GOD for comfort..


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

nascarcamper,

I wish you the best in your decision.

I've never been one to "camp" and don't think I ever would. My Outback serves it's purpose to me and mine---provide a home away from home that allows me to go almost anywhere I want to and not have to give up those amenities to which I'm accustomed.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, nascarcamper!
Here is my 2 cents. We had a pop up before our outback and when DW kept on saying to me it is a modifyed tent on wheels. So that is why today I have a tt and would not trade it for anything in the world When it rained when you were packing up.Then when you got home you had to open the it to let it dry and some times that could be days before you could do that if not it would get mildew and stink but again this is my 2 cents

Good luck with your descision and don't be stanger keep in touch with us at outbackers

Willie action


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm sticking with the plan for now. I had about changed my mind but when I picked up my motorcycle the tailgate won't shut. No pulling the Outback with the tailgate down. I guess I'm trying to make everyone happy and that ain't gonna happen. Gonna give it a few weeks and then it's vacation time so if it hasn't moved I'll get it back. At least for a while. Any ideas on hauling a motorcycle with a tt? I asked the guys at the honda place if you could slide the backend towards the corner and they said it was a







. I have seen that done but it's usually with smaller bikes like dirt bikes. I don't think the weight of the bike in the back and the tongue weight would be too much for the truck. Whatcha think?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> I'm sticking with the plan for now. I had about changed my mind but when I picked up my motorcycle the tailgate won't shut. No pulling the Outback with the tailgate down. I guess I'm trying to make everyone happy and that ain't gonna happen. Gonna give it a few weeks and then it's vacation time so if it hasn't moved I'll get it back. At least for a while. Any ideas on hauling a motorcycle with a tt? I asked the guys at the honda place if you could slide the backend towards the corner and they said it was a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My advice on hauling a motorcycle with a TT is to get the 28KRS


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> I'm sticking with the plan for now. I had about changed my mind but when I picked up my motorcycle the tailgate won't shut. No pulling the Outback with the tailgate down. I guess I'm trying to make everyone happy and that ain't gonna happen. Gonna give it a few weeks and then it's vacation time so if it hasn't moved I'll get it back. At least for a while. Any ideas on hauling a motorcycle with a tt? I asked the guys at the honda place if you could slide the backend towards the corner and they said it was a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about you ride the bike and have the DW pull the trailer??


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sticking with the plan for now. I had about changed my mind but when I picked up my motorcycle the tailgate won't shut. No pulling the Outback with the tailgate down. I guess I'm trying to make everyone happy and that ain't gonna happen. Gonna give it a few weeks and then it's vacation time so if it hasn't moved I'll get it back. At least for a while. Any ideas on hauling a motorcycle with a tt? I asked the guys at the honda place if you could slide the backend towards the corner and they said it was a
> ...


Works for me but I don't think I'd talk her into that one.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

We have owned pop-ups for 6 years and loved the time in them. We sold our Niagara last November and plan to buy an Outback next year. The Niagara had all the amenities including the shower. The reason we want to change is because with the five of us I want more room and do not like all the set up. Would I go back to a pop up? You betcha. A site that you might want to check out is www.popuptimes.com and www.sepuc.com.

I wish you peace with your decision.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Outback Wannabe said:


> We have owned pop-ups for 6 years and loved the time in them. We sold our Niagara last November and plan to buy an Outback next year. The Niagara had all the amenities including the shower. The reason we want to change is because with the five of us I want more room and do not like all the set up. Would I go back to a pop up? You betcha. A site that you might want to check out is www.popuptimes.com and www.sepuc.com.
> 
> I wish you peace with your decision.
> [snapback]125043[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info. I was a subscriber to popup times for years. We were quite comfortable in ours for many years with the exception of a bathroom for the middle of the night trips. Not everyone can find the nearest tree.







The comfort level in the Outback is much better however the ongoing maintenance for me is getting old. Not to mention fuel prices.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nascarcamper,

I'm confused now... How is changing to a smaller trailer or a pop-up going to solve the tailgate issue with your bike in the back of the truck?

It does sound to me - if you are talking a change anyway - like you need to take a look at the new Outback 'Roos.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> nascarcamper,
> 
> I'm confused now... How is changing to a smaller trailer or a pop-up going to solve the tailgate issue with your bike in the back of the truck?
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help. http://www.fleetwoodrv.com/evolution/ I haven't looked at the roos yet but I think the size will derail my whole plan. The evolution I'm considering is the one with the front deck. Hauls the bike and takes up less space in the yard.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Could you use a tailgate net and leave the tailgate home?

I see the weight carrying capacity is only 995 lbs and you have to subtract from that number propane , water in holding tank.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Funny you should mention the tailgate net. I was just online looking for one. I don't think the weight of the tongue of my Outback and the weight of the motorcycle would exceed the trucks carrying capacity but I gotta check on that. My main goal was to make life simplier but I'm still looking at all of my options.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a pretty cool little pop-up/toy hauler nascarcamper. But man, after having gone from a pop-up to an Outback, I just can't imagine going back!









Good luck with whatever you decide!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We like these popups and considered buying the big Scorpion Model...has a bath and a place to sleep but I don't think there is room to sit or a place to eat...we considered adding a screen room. We are happy with our Outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice little Pop-up and cool looking
I like the cargo area in the front

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You know nascarcamper I thought I recognized your nick from my days on PUT! Have you checked out the Fleetwood Scorpions, Jayco Baja or the Starcraft 11RT? There is another, the Quicksilver from Livin' Lite RV too.

One of the motocycle guys I saw had some type of track installed in the bed of his truck, he'd ride up it and the rear wheel extended just a bit on the track. He had the tailgate removed. Not sure of the weight of his bike, but that might be another option for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Tailgate Net , downsize to 21rs, spend a little time dry camping. A migration back towards more traditional style of camping (but with a few cush amenities especially at night). I Like IT !!!!
Just a thought.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I've seen alot of Harleys in truckbeds with the rear towards the corner. I'm not sure why the Honda guys said it wasn't a good idea. What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ravens35 said:


> I've seen alot of Harleys in truckbeds with the rear towards the corner. I'm not sure why the Honda guys said it wasn't a good idea. What kind of bike do you have?
> [snapback]125799[/snapback]​


Its the Shadow 600 VLX. Great bike relatively light (480 lbs). The service manager says it twists the front forks over time. Makes sense in a way. Trying to combine tow hobbies ain't too easy.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> You know nascarcamper I thought I recognized your nick from my days on PUT! Have you checked out the Fleetwood Scorpions, Jayco Baja or the Starcraft 11RT? There is another, the Quicksilver from Livin' Lite RV too.
> 
> One of the motocycle guys I saw had some type of track installed in the bed of his truck, he'd ride up it and the rear wheel extended just a bit on the track. He had the tailgate removed. Not sure of the weight of his bike, but that might be another option for you.
> 
> ...


I'll take a look at those units. If you're able to get more info on that track deal that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Nascar, 
Since your checking out new lightweights ..this site may be of interest to you. I found it before choosing the outback. Click on Manufacturers directory link in the first few paragraphs. Good luck with your reasearch.

LightweightRVNEWS

also halfway down page on right you can break it down by the following

Travel Trailers
Fifth Wheel Trailers
Fold Down Campers
Tent Campers
Truck Campers
Special Use Trailers (possibly toy haulers) I didn't check myself


----------

